# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الاسطورة والملك (فيصل العجب)توجد فيديوهات لابداعاتة

## رياض عباس بخيت

*نبذه عن الملك فيصل العجب 
[IMG][/IMG]
 الاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تية 

 من مواليد مدينة كوبر بالخرطوم بحري 

 هو الخامس بين اشقاءه موسي«لعب للتحرير البحراوي- حسن- الرشيد- محمد» 

 العمر :31 سنة 

المراحل التعليمية : كوبر الجديدة الابتدائية- كوبر الحكومية المتوسطة «حالياً تعرف بمدرسة الشهيد عثمان حسن احمد البشير» 

اللقب : كوري واطلقه عليه والده تيمناً بلاعب المريخ فيصل كوري

[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ارقام وانجازات قياسية

 سجل العجب الانجازي حافل مليء بالانجازات علي مساري ناديه المريخ والمنتخب الوطني، فقد استطاع خلال فترة وجيزة ان يضع بصمته ويصنع تاريخا عريضا ورسم لوحة ستبقي للأجيال.
[youtube][/url]http://&#91;/youtube]<br />
<br />
 <f...
&#91;youtube]http://&feature=related&#91;/youtube]<br...<br />
<br />

[youtube][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قالو عن العجب

مدرب المريخ السابق المصري محمود سعد

عند حضوري للسودان كنت املك خلفية عن اللاعب فيصل العجب وذلك من واقع زيارات المريخ المتكررة لمصر للتباري مع انديتها في البطولات الافريقية، كنت اثق بأن العجب لاعب غير عادي يتمتع بإمكانيات غير محدودة ومهارات غير مسبوقة.. لكن عند حضوري وجدته شخصاً آخر فقد زاد وزنه بصورة كبيرة جداً واذكر انني اجتمعت به وطالبته بالعمل على تخفيف وزنه، فقال لي بالحرف الواحد: أنا من ايدك دي لي ايدك دي.. ساعتها تأكدت تماما بأنه لاعب ذو عزيمة ولديه اصرار على النجومية. وبالفعل بتكثيف جرعات التدريب قل وزنه كثيرا واستطاع خلال موسم 2005م ان يكون العلامة الابرز للدوري الممتاز فقد تصدر قائمة الهدافين وكان له القدح المعلى في كل الانتصارات المريخية.

 العجب لاعب غير عادي فهو صانع العاب من طراز نادر جدا ومهاري بصورة مدهشة وفنان وهداف يستطيع ان يسجل من اي وضع ومن اية زاوية.

 فيصل العجب هو مايسترو الكرة السودانية وهو الوحيد القادر علي انتشالها من وهدتها واثق بأنه سيحقق مع المريخ البطولات وله القدرة علي حمله لنهائيات الكونفدرالية، وسيكون دعامة اساسية للمنتخب السوداني.

 العجب مثل الذهب تزيده السنين بريقاً وهو مثل حسام كلما تقدم في السن زاد نضجاً وعطاء.
[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سكرتير نادي المريخ محمد جعفر قريش

فيصل العجب سيدو الذي منذ دخل القلعة الحمراء في العام 1997 بعد معركة في تسجيله في معركة بوليسية مع الند الهلال وضع بصمة خالدة في سجل المجد المريخي وسجل اسمه بحروف من نور في تاريخ الشرف المريخي.

وباستثناء الموسم الاول وجزء من الثاني فقد انصهر العجب في تشكيلة المريخ الاساسية واصبح درة نفيسة من درر التاج المريخي كامتداد طبيعي وتاريخي لعظماء لاعبي المريخ امثال برعي وماجد وجقدول وبشري وبشارة وكمال عبد الوهاب وسليمان وبريمة وسامي عزالدين وغيرهم من الكثيرين من اساطير المريخ، لكن فيصل العجب يتميز بالارقام القياسية فهو هداف القمة في الالفية الجديدة بخمسة اهداف، كمال نال لقب هداف الدوري الممتاز مرتين عامي 1999 و2005م وهو لاعب الوسط وصانع الالعاب.. كما سجل اسمه في سجل الهدافين الخالدين في الكرة السودانية في البطولات الافريقية بتسجيله 12 هدفا ليصبح هداف السودان الاول، وهو كابتن المريخ بعد اعتزال ابراهومة عام 2003 بالتناوب مع محمد موسي وفاروق جبرة وجندي نميري، فهو الكابتن الاول منذ عام 2005 ولا زال يسعد الملايين من عشاق الكرة السودانية عامة وصفوة المريخ خاصة.. ولا زال يعطي الكثير الراقي من فنون الكرة وفي جعبته الاكثر في قادم المواسم ليحطم كل الارقام القياسية ويسطر مزيدا من التفرد والابداع لهذا اللاعب المدهش، حفظه الله ورعاه وسدد خطاه

[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*إيداهو : العجب هو الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب

مهاجم المريخ النيجيري اندورانس ايداهو في وصفه لقيادة فيصل العجب للمريخ قال "مقولة الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب تبدو وكأنها قيلت في هذا اللاعب الذي تتوفر فيه كل الصفات المطلوبة في الكابتن فهو الاعلي مهارة بين نجوم الفريق والاكثر عطاء وتواجدا في قائمة المدرب للمباريات الرسمية ويندر ان تجد تشكيلة مريخية تخلو من اسم فيصل العجب، ولذلك اري انه الانسب لقيادة الفريق حاليا" واضاف ايداهو ان قائد الفريق وبحسب اقدميته يكون من اللاعبين كبار السن وبالتالي تكون مشاركاته محدودة عكس فيصل المتواجد باستمرار داخل الملعب ، وعن دور فيصل في الملعب تاهل المنتخب لغانا يري ايداهو انه كان اساسايا لان فيصل احرز العديد من الاهداف وساهم في الصناعة وكان واحدا من ابرز النجوم في قائمة مازدا التي اعادت السودان للنهائيات الافريقية بعد غياب طويل.

[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*عاجل الاداره :البوست دا مفروض يكون مثبت واي واحد عندو اضافه يقدما طواالي
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*في اعتقادي انو العجب افضل لاعب انجبته الملاعب السودانيه
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*ادينا الاذن يا ابونزار عشان نعمل لينا حركه حركتين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اذنك معاك يامحمد الطيب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور يا ابو نزار يا فنان
لما قدمته لنا للرائع روعة المريخ الملك فيصل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يوجد الكثير والمثير عن الملك 
كل من له معلومة فليضيفها
اصداؤهو في العالم وترتيبة ثلاث اكثر لاعبي قرة القدم شعبية في العالم
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*بوست جميل ونوثيق رائع ابونزار لك الشكر
بنستاذنك نقل البوست لمزيدا من التوثيق
*

----------


## tito61

*هذا العجب وليس في الامر عجب 
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*والله كملت الكلام مافي حاجة تاني
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عجب العجب سوي العجب كلو العجب
وهذا موسم العجب انشاء الله
*

----------


## عنج العجب

*يا سيد الناس انا عاشقك زيادة * فوق الجيد انا ببقى ليك قلادة
ادام الله ايامك مع المريخ يا عجبكو يا فن يا هندسة وانشاء الله الموسم الجاى الكاس الما خمج فى يمينك  ( صفائح شداد ما بتنجح معانا ) ويا الموسم الجاى ما تسرع تخفف لى نار وجدى والله الواحد اشتاق للملك فى النص
*

----------


## sonstar

*اذا ذكر اسم العجب داخل الميدان وقفت الكرة وانساقت لاوامرة
اجلالا واحتراما لملكها الا وهوفيصل عجب.....
فهو لاعب عالمي .. وانه العجب وليس في الامر عجب

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ممتاز وإبداع من الجميع وبخاصة الملك المهذب صاحب الأخلاق 
الحميدة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الأخ رياض الشكر كله ليك على  الإبداع .
ولكن الحلو ما يكملش , لم أستطع أن أحفظ مواد الفديو وبخاصة 
نشيد المريخاب العجب العجب 
لو سمحت تمريرة كتمريرات العجب 
ولك شكرى
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

*حقيقه العجب ابداع يسير علي قدمين تشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*العجب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من غيره يشعرك بانه يلعب 

من غيره يعطيك الاحساس بالمتعة

من غيره يعلمنا ان الكرة فن وخلق


العجب ثم العجب ثم العجب.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تعظيم سلام للملك ..
كم أمتع واذهل واطرب ..
حفظك الله يا ملك القلوب ..
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكسندر يتغزل في الملك
الاثنين, 25 يناير 2010 07:05 
اشاد البرازيلي الكسندر مدرب اللياقة بقائد المريخ فيصل العجب وقال عنه انه من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يسهمون في احداث الفوارق الفنيه داخل الملعب وذهب المدرب اسكندر اكثر من ذلك وقال ان العجب لو كان مولوداً في اوربا لاصبح مثل النجم الهولندي السابق فان باستن.. متمنياً ان يواصل اللاعب مع الفريق ويقدم العطاء المطلوب منه مع المريخ  خلال الفترة القادمة لان الفريق يحتاج بكل أمانة لنوعية اللاعب فيصل العجب وقال اسكندر ان امثال فيصل العجب لا ينتهون بسهولة ويظل عطائهم الثر قائما ومبنيا علي المتعة الحقيقية مع كرة القدم.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النفطي: الرئة التي تتنفس بها الكرة

أما محترف المريخ التونسي عبد الكريم النفطي فقد قال انه سمع الكثيرعن فيصل العجب وعن امكاناته الفنية العالية وهو لاعب بالصفاقسي والمنتخب التونسي ولعل اجمل ما كان يسمع به عن فيصل العجب ان التوانسة من الخبراء والفنيين والمتابعين لكرة القدم وصفوا لنا اللاعب فيصل العجب بانه الرئة الحقيقية التي تتنفس بها الكرة السودانية.. وقال النفطي ان الحديث عن فيصل العجب في تونس لا ينقطع وهذا يؤكد على السمعة العالية التي اكتسبها النجم فيصل من خلال اداء مميز وجاد وقوي أعلن به عن نفسه واشار النفطي الي انه معجب بطريقة اللاعب فيصل العجب وهو من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يمثلون عملة نادرة تماماً وهو صاحب الصناعة والاجادة في اعطاء الفارق المطلوب لفريقه متمنياً له التوفيق والنجاح خلال الفترة القادمة مع المريخ بإذن الله تعالى. 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو يقول: على مسؤوليتي فيصل العجب أحرف سوداني

انتقلنا بالحديث عن الجوهرة السودانية فيصل العجب الى الجوهرة النيجيرية ستيفن وارغو والذي احسن هو الاخر الحديث عن فيصل العجب ووصف اللاعب ستيفن وارغو زميله فيصل العجب بانه احرف لاعب موجود ومولود في الملاعب السودانية حالياً واشار الي ان فقدان المريخ وعدم تكويشه علي كل الالقاب تعود أغلب أسبابه الي فقدان لاعب بقيمة فيصل العجب وتمني له التوفيق والنجاح خلال الفترة القادمة مع المريخ حتي يقدم ما يفيد الفريق من خلال المشاركات القادمة على الصعيدين المحلي والافريقي وهو لاعب مهول وصاحب اداء مدهش ولم يخفِ وارغو انه كان يسمع عن العجب منذ ان كان لاعباً في نيجيريا مجدداً أمنياته له بالتوفيق والنجاح.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاباتشي: يصفه بكمبيوتر الاهداف الحقيقي

وصف محترف المريخ النيجيري الاصل السوداني الجنسية زميله فيصل العجب باللاعب وصانع الاهداف الذي لا يقاوم وقال كليتشي ان فيصل العجب لاعب يصعب وصفه تماما ويكفي ان الملك فيصل العجب لاعب يصنع الاهداف بطريقة مدهشة ولا اجد غير ان اصفه بكمبيوتر الاهداف وتمني اللاعب الاباتشي كليتشي ان يواصل العجب عطائه مع الفريق بلا عوارض وان يقدم نفسه علي افضل ما يكون حتي يقدم الفريق افضل ما عنده من مستوى خلال الموسم القادم والذي راهن عليه الاباتشي كثيرا خاصة في اعقاب عودته القوية علي حد قوله.
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*أحلي باقة ورد لملك الملوك .. العجب .. 


*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*وتحية خاصة للحبيب الصفوة  رياض ... 


*

----------


## ابو النون

*المريخ اكبر من العجب ولكن والله العظيم لا اسطيع ان اتخيل المريخ بدون العجب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*تسلم يارياض
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

وتحية خاصة للحبيب الصفوة رياض ... 





تشكر علي الهدية ياراقي
                        	*

----------


## ودالمدنى

*يوم من الايام حنحكى للاجيال انو نحنا شفنا العجب وابداعة ... والله نحنا جيل محظوظ لانو  عاشرنا الملك...................................... عاش الملك..يحيا الملك.
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور الحبيب رياض إنه العجب وكفي
*

----------


## mazin90

*وماتنسو كمان كلام مايكل ايسيان :
واعتبر لاعب وسط نادي تشيلسي أن المنتخب السوداني يفتقد للكثير من قوته في ظل عدم وجود صانع الألعاب فيصل العجب ضمن صفوف (صقور الجديان) ، وأضاف أن هذا السؤال كان من ضمن الأسئلة التي سألها لبعض أفراد الجالية الغانية لدى وصولهم إلى الخرطوم ، حيث سألهم من قائد نادي المريخ ، ولكنه علم منهم بعدم استدعائه لصفوف منتخب السودان.

وأضاف أن عدم وجود فيصل العجب يعني أن فرصة المنتخب السوداني باتت ضعيفة في إحراز الأهداف خلال اللقاء المصيري ، وقال : (لا فيصل العجب .. لا أهداف no ajab..no goals).

ورفض إيسيين الكشف عن الطريقة التي عرف بها اللاعب السوداني المخضرم ، ذاكرا أن هذا شيء خاص به وأنه أحد الأسرار التي يتبعها كل لاعب كرة قدم في العالم لمعرفة خصومة قبل اللقاءات الحاسمة ، ولكنه أشار لأنه يعرف اللاعب منذ تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية الماضية التي أقيمت في غانا العام الماضي وخلال البطولة ، وأنه قد تابع بعض أهدافه في التصفيات ، وأنه المفتاح الرئيسي لكل انتصارات المنتخب السوداني.
*

----------


## جواندي

*الملك فيصل العجب
كورة واخلاق
                        	*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*الحبيب رياض ادخلتنا روضه فيها زهور ورياحين العجب العجيب تسلمو الجوز
*

----------

